

Ask HN: Why is my Show HN post not on ask page? - goyalpulkit

I recently submitted a Show HN post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6320373. I don&#x27;t understand why it is still not on the &#x27;ask&#x27; page whereas there are older Show HN posts with less points on that page.<p>Are the links that are on the ask page managed by the moderators or did I do something wrong while posting?
======
gus_massa
It's automatic. To be in the ask page, you must left the url field empty.

(And if you fill both the url and text fields, then only the url is shown and
the text is ignored.)

~~~
goyalpulkit
Thanks! Didn't know that.

